# Does Anyone Know what Email Suffixes mean???



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

I've got some data to sort out,...

and the email is:

[email protected]

What the heck is "rr'???

thanks,
J.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

RoadRunner


----------



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> RoadRunner


really?...

that doesn't help me identify this then.

What about:
*[email protected]*

So that "ci" is for "city", as in "City of Gresham", Oregon?

Anyone know?
J.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

jmosmith said:


> really?...
> *[email protected]*
> 
> so that "ci" is for "city", as in "city of gresham", oregon?
> ...


yes


----------



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

So is "road runner", a personal email address? not a business or municipality?


----------



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> RoadRunner


that's a personal email address?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

RoadRunner is the ISP offered by Time Warner Cable


----------



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

cool. 

thanks -- that helps me pars it out.

I'll finish this on Monday -- If i don't find any more I can't figure, I'll mark this thread "solved"

Much thanks!!
J.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's just a matter of who registers the domain name. These things are pretty arbitrary, but in some cases, pretty easy to track down. For example, if you put rr.com in a browser, it brings you right there. But some of them make no sense and just have to be checked for the registrar.

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

For quick details of almost any of these domain names, even complicated path names, like "ci.gresham.or.us" just enter them into Google.

Chances are VERY likely that you will get a hit. I just tried it with "ci.gresham.or.us" and got the City of Gresham.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I am guessing it is in Oregon as well.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

it's an .org address for the city of gresham.

http://www.greshamfirst.org/letters.htm

check out the dude's email halfway down the page.


----------



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

How about "@adelphia.net"... that's a personal email server and ISP too, right?

(Google hit some of these, good tip... it's like it does EVERYTHING!!..)


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe "@adelphia.net" is another part of Time Warner.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Adelphia was an ISP that was acquired by TimeWarner (which uses roadrunner.com and/or rr.com). The transition has left some people still using the old adelphia.net domain name, for awhile.

While I don't think anybody is being told to setup for the adelphia.net names currently, they still work. BUT they will expire, and then the automatic re-directing will fail.

I will hazard a guess that you can actually change the @adelphia.net suffixes to @roadrunner.com and it may still work.

The substitution of using @rr.com probably will not work. 
I say that because usually the "rr" was preceded by a 2-letter designation for (I think) the U.S. state that the name was in. Here in California, the email names I have, for people who were in the older "rr.com" domain, actually have suffixes like "@ca.rr.com"
I would assume that other states may use their 2-letter designation also.

Try the newer, and easier to remember, @roadrunner.com, to see if that works.


----------



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

ChuckE said:


> Adelphia was an ISP that was acquired by TimeWarner (which uses roadrunner.com and/or rr.com). The transition has left some people still using the old adelphia.net domain name, for awhile.
> 
> While I don't think anybody is being told to setup for the adelphia.net names currently, they still work. BUT they will expire, and then the automatic re-directing will fail.
> 
> ...


That makes sense.

I don't have to send them anything, yet.

For now I just need to sort out if that was a company server, and therefor the correct company name for that contact -- or just another personal ISP.

Much thanks.
J.


----------

